# Stupid postfix

## Tuxisuau

I did setup a postfix server for mail sending and fetchmail-powendered receiving in my host.

Check that:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> moo tux # postconf -n
> 
> alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases
> ...

 

I try to send a mail to tux, my user. (moo log # figlet hello|mail tux)

I only get this: (from syslog)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 16 10:29:11 moo postfix/smtp[7038]: CEB6460076B5: to=<tux@_HOSTNAME_.uc.nombres.ttd.es>, relay=none, delay=1, status=bounced (Name service error for _hostname_.uc.nombres.ttd.es: Host not found)
> 
> Jun 16 10:29:11 moo postfix/cleanup[7040]: 3B32660076B8: message-id=<20020616082911.3B32660076B8@217-126-33-148.uc.nombres.ttd.es>
> ...

 

I don't know what to do now. It worked well in the past... I don't know what i've touched, but now it doesn't work :(

Note that 217-126-33-148.uc.nombres.ttd.es is the host name my isp gives to me, it solves to my ip from anywhere in the world.

----------

## delta407

 *Tuxisuau wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Jun 16 10:29:11 moo postfix/smtp[7038]: CEB6460076B5: to=<tux@_HOSTNAME_.uc.nombres.ttd.es>, relay=none, delay=1, status=bounced (Name service error for _hostname_.uc.nombres.ttd.es: Host not found)
> 
> Jun 16 10:29:11 moo postfix/cleanup[7040]: 3B32660076B8: message-id=<20020616082911.3B32660076B8@217-126-33-148.uc.nombres.ttd.es>
> ...

 

Well, it seems to be wanting to send to _hostname_.uc.nombres.ttd.es. Double-check your outbound mail relay settings ("relayhost" in /etc/postfix/master.cf, IIRC), and if that doesn't work, try routing through your ISP's mail server... or something.

----------

